# Tecumseh H70-130067 manual



## Bill727 (Oct 1, 2006)

Do you have the owners manual with illustrated parts diagram for this model?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!
Bill
[email protected]


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Bill
I've e-mailed the manual you need to the address you gave.
You can download the Illistrated Parts List for your engine at this link:
http://www.landscapepower.com/pdf/Tecumseh/H70-130067.pdf

Rick


----------



## Bill727 (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you very much!!
I really appreciate the info.

Bill


----------



## dakaisersr (Oct 29, 2007)

*h70 repair manual*

I too am in need for that repair manual.Would it be posible for you to e-mail me a copy as well? thanks in advance dave kaiser [email protected]


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Go here....
http://toprake.com/index.php?module=documents&JAS_DocumentManager_op=list&MMN_position=11:11


----------



## jpadams (Nov 14, 2007)

I need an illustration of the governor setup ie springs etc. on my Tecumseh 11hp. Dismantled while fitting a new fuel line. Any help please [email protected]


----------



## ralph5553 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Manual needed*

I have a hand me down snow blower with some minor problems. Can I receive a printable on line manual so that I may attempt to repair? Thank you!


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

ralph5553 said:


> I have a hand me down snow blower with some minor problems. Can I receive a printable on line manual so that I may attempt to repair? Thank you!



What engine is on this blower ? 

If it's a Tecumseh scroll back up to post #5 in this thread and download the manual for your engine.


----------

